# EDS-Datei erzeugen



## jeanfischer (6 März 2007)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin noch ziemlich neu in dem Thema CAN und CANopen und nun bin ich auf den Begriff EDS-Datei (Electronic Data Sheet) gestossen. Ich habe ein CANopen Modul an einen Kompaktregler angeschlossen und mit einem CAN-Master klappt die komunikation ganz gut. Ich kann die erforderlichen PDOs empfangen und senden. Nun wurde ich aber nach einer EDS Datei zu meinem CANopen gefragt. Daraufhin habe ich mir das CiA Draft Standart 306 EDS specification for CANopen heruntergeladen (Ver. 1.3, vom 1.1.05) und durchgearbeitet. Bei einigen Dingen bin ich der Meinung das ich die Informationen nicht habe sondern der Hersteller von dem CANopen Gerät. Muss der mir eine EDS Datei stellen? Wenn er das nicht macht (ist ein unbekanntes Gerät in EU) gibt es möglichkeiten solche Daten auszulesen aus dem Gerät? Wenn ja mit welcher Software (möglichst kostengünstig).

Ich hoffe das ich nicht alles Durcherinander gebracht habe. Ich bin für jede Hilfe dankbar!


----------



## Oberchefe (6 März 2007)

Die EDS Files gibt's üblicherweise beim Hersteller. Theoretisch kannst Du Dir natürlich selber eins schreiben. Ausgangsbasis wäre dann einm möglichst ähnliches Gerät. Kann aber dann an "Kleinigkeiten" scheitern wenn z.B. ein einzelner Parameter nicht ausreichend bekannt ist.


----------



## Kurt (6 März 2007)

Das EDS kann man mit einem Editor bearbeiten - ist ja bekannt.
Zum angenehmeren ansehen geht die DEMO von CANeds ein Produkt von vector.

Das Programm kann (ohne Demo) in Zusammenarbeit mit CAN Hardware 
von vector auch in einem Online Modus aus einem CANgerät die Infos zur 
Erstellung eines EDS Files raussaugen.

selber nie probiert, keine Ahnung was das kostet.

kurt


----------



## jeanfischer (6 März 2007)

Vielen Dank für deine rasche Antwort!

Wie sieht das eigentlich aus, von Vector Informatik gibt es eine SW namens CANeds, kann die das Ding auslesen? Hat jemand damit schon erfahrungen gemacht?


===== Edit =====
Sorry für diesen Post, kurt war max. 60 sec schneller ....

Ich habe leider keine Vector HW, die ist ziemlich teuer...


----------



## jeanfischer (6 März 2007)

Mal eine blöde Frage:

wenn ich hinter zwei identischen CANopen zwei verschiedene SPS (Software) habe, ist dann die EDS gleich oder unterschiedlich?
Oder anders gefragt, ist die EDS Hard- oder Software abhängig?


----------



## Kurt (6 März 2007)

GLEICH - weil die EDS die Funktionalität und den Umfang der CANopen implementierung im Gerät (in der CANsoftware des Gerätes) beschreibt.

TypIdentifikation
Für welche Baudraten
Wieviele PDO's und welcher Typ und BasisID
Wieviele SDO`s 
Ob
Heartbeat Mechanismus
Nodeguarding 
usw...

kurt


----------



## jeanfischer (6 März 2007)

Vielen Dank!!!

das heisst obwohl sich die Benutzung der PDOs unterscheidet und deren Verwendung anders ist, gibt das EDS nur an das zB der CANopen nur PDO 1 und 2 zum lesen und schreiben verwenden kann und nicht 3 und 4!

Gut zu wissen!!!

(Falls das falsch ist bitte melden  )


----------



## eYe (24 Februar 2011)

Hat hier nun schon jemand Erfahurng mit der Software CANeds von Vector gesammelt?
Wenn ja, welche Hardware ist empfehlenswert um einen CAN Slave zu scanen und die EDS Datei automatisch erzeugen zu lassen und was kostet der Spaß?


----------



## bits'bytes (24 Februar 2011)

Hi,
ich habe CANeds nur mal so "zum Spass"  mit diesem Adapter 

http://www.peak-system.com/Produktdetails.49+M5f1e2159727.0.html?&tx_commerce_pi1http://www.peak-system.com/Produktdetails.49+M5f1e2159727.0.html?&tx_commerce_pi1[catUid]=6&tx_commerce_pi1[showUid]=16

(du musst den ganzen link kopieren, funktioniert hier irgendwie nicht ??)

verwendet. 

Hat mir die EDS Datei erstellt, habs aber nicht verifiziert (also, ob CANeds funktioniert, die EDS Datei ok ist). 

Die Verbindung selber (CAN Adapter) hat bisher immer bestens  funktioniert.

Verwende hauptsächlich das Tool PCAN-USB mit der Hardware....

bg
bb


----------

